# Weapons Forums



## beauty_in_the_sai (Dec 26, 2005)

Hey all! Another thread brought to you by Becky Bear Industries, Inc.

I was wondering (this is mainly a moderator question I guess) why there isn't a forum for regular martial art weapons like nun chuks, sai, bo staffs, etc. All I saw is knives, swords, and guns. I'd like a place to talk about techniques with weapons. Should I just post it in General Martial Art Talk?
Everyone else is free to comment on this too. 

Becky


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 26, 2005)

Good question. Basically, because we haven't seen a major need for one yet. Many of the traditional weapons fall under their art sectons. If we see a critical mass of topics on them, or have a strong demand (ie more than 2-3 people asking) we do try to test them for a few months to see how much traffic they'll get.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 26, 2005)

The Fencing forum never got enough posters, unfortunately. Knives, swords,  and firearms are doing OK though.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Dec 28, 2005)

I wouldn't mind seeing a forum about about staff weapons. Mostly because untill about Sandan in Coung Nhu all the weapons you have to know (as a requirement) are called staff weapons. Mostly Tambo and Bo staff. Though I suppose the spear is a Nidan. And some were the double broad sword, sai, kama, and a few others I cann't think of.

Sweet Brighit Bless your Blade,

John


----------



## arnisador (Jan 1, 2006)

Would there be enough cross-disciplinary discussion of staffwork? I wonder if it's better to leave Chinese staff discussions in CMA, the bo in JMA, etc., as so often discussions seem to focus on a particular school of staffwork.


----------



## Dalum (Jan 8, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Would there be enough cross-disciplinary discussion of staffwork? I wonder if it's better to leave Chinese staff discussions in CMA, the bo in JMA, etc., as so often discussions seem to focus on a particular school of staffwork.


 
It may prove to be an effective tool in cross training, however.  Think of it...  Being able to ask a question about your weapon and get back answers that are outside ofthe box!  Interesting concept to say the least.


----------



## Henderson (Jan 8, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Would there be enough cross-disciplinary discussion of staffwork? I wonder if it's better to leave Chinese staff discussions in CMA, the bo in JMA, etc., as so often discussions seem to focus on a particular school of staffwork.


 


			
				Dalum said:
			
		

> It may prove to be an effective tool in cross training, however. Think of it... Being able to ask a question about your weapon and get back answers that are outside ofthe box! Interesting concept to say the least.


 
Quite the conundrum.  IMHO, I believe most people browse more forums than just the ones related to their own arts, and will comment on threads with common elements.  Leave them as they are.

Respects,

Frank


----------



## Bert (Jul 19, 2006)

beauty_in_the_sai said:
			
		

> Hey all! Another thread brought to you by Becky Bear Industries, Inc.
> 
> I was wondering (this is mainly a moderator question I guess) why there isn't a forum for regular martial art weapons like nun chuks, sai, bo staffs, etc. All I saw is knives, swords, and guns. I'd like a place to talk about techniques with weapons. Should I just post it in General Martial Art Talk?
> Everyone else is free to comment on this too.
> ...


 






  I also would like to know where to find info on other weapons such as the staff or the name of a staff 8 feet 6 inches


----------



## Bert (Jul 19, 2006)

how or where would I find info on the use and understanding of the staff

 I have been practicing with this weapon for some time  the staff I use is 8 '  6"  long is there another name for it and or the use of


----------



## thescottishdude (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm very much interested in trying tolearn martial arts online, like weapons staffs etc. I really do think you have to know martial arts beforehand rather than being a total beginner to do it yoursefl.

best things to use are - forums, Blogs, PDF files showing stances and moves. use a file sharing downlaod to gett hem or search for websites.


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi Bert, I noticed that you are new to MT.  Welcome to the forum.    How about posting an introduction in the Meet and Greet forum, so we can learn a little bit more about you?

As far as I know, bo staffs typically do not exceed 72 inches.  I don't know any style that uses a staff over eight feet long.  What style are you practicing?

I also strongly recommend against trying to teach yourself a weapon art.  Working with _any_ weapon is dangerous (even wooden weapons like staff and bokken can kill an opponent); serious injury could result from a single mistake.  Not to mention that you would not have any *real* frame of reference to determine your own progress.


----------

